# préposition "de par"



## alumnafrancesa

¡Hola¡

j'ai un petit soucis avec l'emploi des deux prépositions dans l'exemple suivant:

*Sa fortune et sa réussite sont liées de par sa beauté et de par son intelligence.*
*
Su fortuna y su éxito son vínculados tan por su belleza como por su inteligencia.*


est-ce correct ou existe t-il une autre façon de traduire "de par"?

merci!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour A-F !

De par:

− Du fait de, à cause de. _La propriété existe de par la société_ (Constant, _Princ. pol._, 1815, p.113). _Mais, de par cela même, j'entends m'arroger le privilège de considérer mon neveu Omer Héricourt tel que dépendant de mon autorité_ (Adam, _Enf. Aust._, 1902, p.175): 
. ... l'homme a, sur la femme, en la matière, une incontestable supériorité. _De_ *par* sa conformation il peut opposer la plus complète des fins de non-recevoir.
Benoit, _Atlant._, 1919, p.190.
Source: CNRTL

Tan por: ce n'est pas correct en español.

Essaie de reformuler ta phrase.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## alumnafrancesa

*Su fortuna y su éxito son vínculados por el hecho de que es hermosa y inteligente.*

*j'ai choisi l'indicatif car c'est un fait réel mais je ne sais si on fonce "tête baissée" après cette structure et qu'on utilise sytématiquement le subjonctif?*


voilà est-ce correct?


----------



## Gévy

Pas de subjonctif, car on affirme quelque chose.

Vincular ne me paraît pas idéal ici (on dirait estar vinculado). Vérifie dans le dico et compare les différents synonymes. Ne te limite jamais à un mot, cherche celui qui exprime le mieux le sens du texte-source.

Que dit la phrase française? Essaie déjà de la reformuler plus simplement. Ensuite la traduction sera plus facile, tu verras.

Bonne nuit !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## alumnafrancesa

*bonsoir!*
à la place de *"vincular"* je mettrai plutôt *"resultar" *ou *"proceder" *avec ces 2 verbes je ferai une construction directe sans mettre de préposition derrière et pour* "originarse"* je crois que je mettrai *"de"*

*qu'en pensez-vous?*

Proposition de traduction:

*Sa fortune et sa réussite sont liées de par sa beauté et de par son intelligence.*


*De su belleza y inteligencia resultan su fortuna y éxito.*

*Su fortuna y éxito proceden (de) su hermosura y inteligencia.*

*Su fortuna y éxito se originan de su hermosura y inteligencia.*

*Ahi estan mis proposiciones de traduccion, no sé si es correcto o no?*

*muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.....*


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour A-F !

Bon, petit à petit tu captes mieux l'idée de la phrase.

Pour moi, la phrase simplifiée en français, par exemple, serait celle-ci:

Elle a su, grâce à sa beauté et à son intelligence, allier fortune et réussite.

Une fois le sens établi, retourne à tes propositions de traduction.
Les français adorent les phrases au passif, les espagnols pas tant que ça. Donc il faut essayer de tourner ta phrase autrement pour éviter les écueils. C'est ce que tu as cherché à faire et c'est bien.

Mais ça reste maladroit.

Essaie de garder l'ordre des mots principaux (je ne les ai changés dans la phrase française que pour voir la phrase plus clairement, mais la phrase à tenir en compte est bien sûr l'originale):

Su fortuna y su éxito ............. su belleza e intelingencia

Cherche plutôt des verbes dans le sens de s'allier, s'unir, ou similaires. Le "de par" (> grâce à) garde cette idée de causalité.

N'oublie pas une périphrase bien espagnole : ir + p. passé. Ça pourrait te servir.... 

Bon courage, tu arrives au bout de tes peines. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Bonjour!

serait-ce correct de tourner ainsi la phrase:

*Su fortuna y su éxito van combinados con/por su belleza e intelingencia.*

*Su fortuna y éxito sa van aliados con su belleza e inteligencia.*

*Su fortuna y éxito van reunidos con su belleza e inteligencia.*

_*muchas gracias de antemano por su respuesta y espero con paciencia. *
_


----------



## Gévy

Hola A-F:

Te falta reflejar la causalidad. "Con", no lo expresa. y además desplazas la unión y haces que 4 cosas van unidas, no que dos cosas van unidas gracias a dos factores.

ir e irse son distintos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Tan por: ce n'est pas correct en español.((Gévy)
De acuerdo, pero *tanto por *su belleza* como por* su inteligencia si es correcto.(Tanto por su belleza y tanto como por su inteligencia sería un poco pesado)


----------



## alumnafrancesa

*Hola!*
*voici une tentative de traduction, une fois de plus, "on y croit"*



*Su fortuna y éxito van unidos tanto por su belleza como su inteligencia.*



Là j'ai pas d'autre idée pour l'instant, je ne fais qu'une proposition, est-ce correct?


----------



## totor

Me parece que habría que simplificar un poco:

*Su fortuna y su éxito están unidos por su belleza y su inteligencia.*


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

alumnafrancesa said:


> *Su fortuna y éxito van unidos tanto por su belleza como por su inteligencia.*


Yo usaría "por" 2 veces.
O:
Su fortuna y éxito van unidos tanto por su belleza al igual que su inteligencia.
Su fortuna y éxito como su belleza e inteligencia van de mano en mano.

Ambas su fortuna y éxito al igual que su belleza e inteligencia van de mano en mano.


----------



## totor

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> de mano en mano



De mano en mano no me parece muy conveniente, Serinus, porque es un poco despectivo.

Algo que pasa de mano en mano, a mi juicio, es algo que nadie quiere.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

muchas gracias por sus proposiciones, voy a elegir ésta:

Su fortuna y éxito van unidos tanto por su belleza como por su inteligencia.


----------



## ireth87j

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
¡¡Hola!! 

Me gustaría saber si en este contexto: celui d'un moment "inestimable" de par sa capacité à reveler les "silencieux accords", de par se podría traducir como debido, sino me gustaría escuchar otras opciones. Gracias.


----------



## ireth87j

muchas gracias, pero la verdad sigo sin entender esto, porque creo que la estructura esta de tanto por... como por... y sus derivadas no encajan en mi contexto. entonces, sigo con la duda, a mi me parece que queda bien "debido" pero no sé si eso es correcto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

L'explication est celle que donne Gévy dans le post 2:


> − Du fait de, à cause de.


A partir de allí la traducción es fácil:
- _a causa de _o _debido a_ como lo propones.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ireth87j

Vale, muchas gracias por las aclaraciones.


----------



## miloup124

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos
​


hola, quiero saber si esta frase se puede decir así o si hay mejora forma de decirlo:

Latinoamérica podría renacer por sus propios recursos y revalorizar su identidad *de por* su esencia propia.

yo pensaba en "a través de" o "a partir de" pero quiero poner la enfasis en que "venga" de su esencia propia.

ok la phrase est:

L'Amérique Latine pourrait alors renaître de ses propres ressources et revaloriser son identité de par son essence propre.


----------

